# texas chiclid or jack dempsey



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

what is the best way to tell the difference between them?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe they are the same?
EDIT: Oops, thinking of a carptintis.... ignore


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

They look nothing alike...
JD www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/jackdemp.htm
Texas www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_texasm.php


----------

